# Is flame box elder natural,or dyed?



## ossaguy (Oct 13, 2011)

I got a few pieces of this wood,and was wondering if it's naturally colored like that with the pinkish-red highlights,or is it dyed? It's stabilized,that I know.

  Looks like perfect wood for women's pens,lots of soft pastel colors in the Zen pen I made which I'm giving to my wife's mom,I hope she likes it!

 Just thought I'd ask here,so I sound more intelligent if she asks about the wood.

   Also,does anybody know where the Zen got it's name from??

  Thanks,
     Steve


----------



## boxerman (Oct 13, 2011)

It is natural color.


----------



## xxShadowxx (Oct 14, 2011)

its a natural color, though very common to see the entire piece of wood dyed, but in such cases its quite obvious


----------



## okiebugg (Oct 14, 2011)

*Box Elder*

We have a lot of naturally ocurring Box Elder trees in Oklahoma. It is my opinion and the opinion of others much smarter than me that Box Elder growing close but not in the water pick up a mineral in the water that causes the red stain. I absolutely love to work it. Box elder is one of those trees that has a tendancy to develop 'shake' especially in windy areas, so you have to do a bunch of tapping on the tree to see if the heartwood is still OK. So as I see it, Mineral stains


----------



## 1080Wayne (Oct 14, 2011)

The red stain is caused by a species of Fusarium fungus . Like other reds , it fades with light exposure over time , so keep it out of direct sunlight .


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 14, 2011)

Lots of Box Elder here in Michigan. It's related to Maple. The red stains are caused by a fungus which is introduced to the tree by a beetle, known as the Box Elder Bug. The bug and the fungus do not kill the tree. All three live in harmony.  Last week was like indian summer..happens every year. This is when all the box elder bugs come out for a final hurray of sunshine and cover the house. It's kinda nasty. During indian summer time, if you actually go back to the tree's, the ground will be boiling over around the bases of the trees with those beetles. They do not bite or harm you in any way, but they are ugly like **** roaches.


----------



## randyrls (Oct 14, 2011)

Box elder can be dyed to preserve the red color.  I've seen examples of dyed pieces and they look good if done correctly.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a couple of larger pieces that were cut many years ago, (at least that's what Gary Max told me) I've had the sitting for a couple of years, and no significant change, but they are not in sun light, but the beetle holes won't allow for a soup bowl. I think if any thing Stabilizing would be the best way to preserve the red, but the wood is better suited to large pieces.


----------



## BSea (Oct 14, 2011)

I got a small piece of flame box elder burl.  I think the burl makes outstanding pens.

I made this one for my daughter.  It was one of my 1st pens (#4).  The fit leaves a little to be desired, but I still like this pen.







I also made an aero for my wife.  But I don't seem to have a picture of it.  Both have a CA finish, and neither has faded.  But they are not in direct light either.


----------



## Fred (Oct 15, 2011)

Here is the reason for the red pigmentation found in the Box Elder.

http://www.unexco.com/boxelder.html


----------



## drgoretex (Oct 15, 2011)

Heh..I was about to say something about "nobody really knows where the  red colour comes from"...but judging by the posts above, clearly it is pretty much only ME who  doesn't know. :redface::redface::redface:

Learn something every day...

Ken


----------



## ossaguy (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the info,everyone! It's really interesting.

Before I started making pens,I knew almost nothing about the different wood types,and the trees that they come from.

I love learning stuff like this!

Steve


----------

